# Considering Raw; Chicken Backs



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I've been considering raw for a couple of months. I'm finding it impossible to find chicken backs at my local grocery stores. How crucial is it to begin with backs? Could I start with, say, quarters instead? Or is this something I could ask the guy at the grocery store to order for me?

I should clarify that I live in an apartment in NYC (Queens, to be exact), and I don't have a car, so driving out somewhere to pick up a 40-pound box of anything isn't an option.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad to hear that your thinking of making the switch! :smile:
Yes, you could ask the butcher at your local grocery store to see if they can order some for you. The Safeway near me ordered me some beef hearts.

The only thing is that the majority of the time they will want you to order in bulk, at least a case at a time. I had to order 20lbs of beef heart. Talk to the butcher, ask some questions and see what you can find out. 

If you can't get ahold of any backs, you can start on quarters. You will just need to trim all the skin, organs, and some of the meat off to increase the bone to meat ratio in the beginning. Backs are so nice because they have a good bone to meat ratio to begin with (more bone than meat). You want the high bone volume to keep the stools firm during the transition.

Good luck! :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What size dog do you have?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you are fortunate to live in one of the most ethnic parts of the country...there should be butchers who will work with you.....

if they can't supply you with chicken backs, they might be able to give you chicken carcasses.....

the reason for going a little bone heavy in the beginning is to allow their systems to adjust, their teeth to get stronger and healthier.....and their stools to stay formed....no one likes cleaning up cannon butt from too much at once, trust me LOL

i know if i go into my asian market, i can find chicken carcasses and frames...and if i ask the butcher, he'll sell me as many as i want.....besides good eating for dogs..you can make great chicken soup, too. : )


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I will be using whole chickens cut into bits for my next dog started on raw. I will cut up several birds and use skinned backs for the first few meals. Then skinned wings. If things are going well I might cut much of the breast meat off that part, serve up the ribs and save the meat for later.

My new dog is 'planned' to be smaller rather than larger and a couple chickens will be 3-4 weeks of meals.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

My dog is approximately 13 months old and weighs 56.3 pounds (he was weighed Monday). He's a lab/Australian Shepherd mix, we think:

http://i.imgur.com/bnqxP.jpg

http://i53.tinypic.com/10namnn.jpg

I forgot to mention, I live in a very Jewish area, so there are lots of kosher markets -- and I'm not sure if kosher meat is fine, or if it doesn't matter.

Good point about the ethnic markets -- I haven't tried Chinatown yet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it's been so long since i shopped at a kosher store..i don't remember if the chickens are brined.....

but asian markets should have what you want....and hispanic markets.....you can always go into a jewish butcher and ask them....i just can't remember, since i don't keep kosher anymore.....

your dog is beautiful....: )


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sassymaxmom said:


> I will be using whole chickens cut into bits for my next dog started on raw. I will cut up several birds and use skinned backs for the first few meals. Then skinned wings. If things are going well I might cut much of the breast meat off that part, serve up the ribs and save the meat for later.
> 
> My new dog is 'planned' to be smaller rather than larger and a couple chickens will be 3-4 weeks of meals.


what kind of dog are you getting? and when? i get so excited when people get dogs....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Chicken quarters should work just fine to start with instead of backs just make sure to trim off any fat, organ and skin and possibly a bit of extra muscle meat. I'd give one quarter per day to start out.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'be never fed chicken backs, as I did not care to special order them when I started my dogs on raw, and quarters are so affordable and readily avaliable. All 4 dogs have transitioned just fine this way. Some did better with skin removed at first.
Your dogs stools will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Jack Monzon said:


> Good point about the ethnic markets -- I haven't tried Chinatown yet.


That might be your jackpot :wink:


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

magicre said:


> it's been so long since i shopped at a kosher store..i don't remember if the chickens are brined.....
> 
> but asian markets should have what you want....and hispanic markets.....you can always go into a jewish butcher and ask them....i just can't remember, since i don't keep kosher anymore.....
> 
> your dog is beautiful....: )


Thank you! =D

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm planning to take the Raw Plunge a week from today. I have the entire week off of work next week and am not traveling, so I can be on strict cannon-butt patrol!


----------



## richie (Jan 30, 2011)

*Kosher meat*

Most Kosher meat would be fine, since the only difference is the method of slaughter. Of course, you won't find pork in a Kosher butcher shop! The ritual salting and soaking of meat (AKA "Kashering") is normally done at home, not at the butcher shop, so you should not have to worry about 'brining' However, commercially pre-packaged Kosher poultry may have already been treated, so make sure to ask.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Jack Monzon said:


> I've been considering raw for a couple of months. I'm finding it impossible to find chicken backs at my local grocery stores. How crucial is it to begin with backs? Could I start with, say, quarters instead? Or is this something I could ask the guy at the grocery store to order for me?
> 
> I should clarify that I live in an apartment in NYC (Queens, to be exact), and I don't have a car, so driving out somewhere to pick up a 40-pound box of anything isn't an option.


I couldn't really find backs either, so I started mine on quarters, and they did just fine. But do be sure you do start with chicken.


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

I started on quarters as well, as the grocery store didn't have backs either. But I get quarters for $0.39-0.49/lb., so they're very affordable.

I'm so jealous you live in NYC! I went up there for the first time a year ago to watch Westminster, and went up again a few months ago to be a tourist. I'm totally in love with Manhattan and plan on moving up there in a couple years as soon as I'm done with my Masters. 

How was the pup's transition to raw by the way?


----------

